# Coated High Tensile Wire - Crimping



## DaveT (Apr 25, 2014)

When crimping coated high tensile wire, either when wrapping it around a post or joining two wires together, do you need to strip the coating off the wire first? I'm wondering if they sell crimps large enough where the coating doesn't have to be stripped off.

The wire is 12.5 gauge (wire alone, not the coating). There are a couple places where I want the wire ends to look nice. So tying the ends in knots won't do, since that's hard to keep neat with the coated wire.


----------



## Fort fireman (Mar 5, 2011)

I built some fence like that from RAMM. They make crimp sleeves for the coated wire that aren't really even crimps. They are gritty inside and between the grit and the friction of the coating on itself they stay pretty well. Now Gallagher makes a coated wire and they recommend stripping the coating and crimping like standard high tensile. The ramm fence was 1320 ft per roll and the Gallagher was 1000 ft per roll for the same price. I went with the ramm.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I wrap the wires around each other then add a couple of clothesline clips. Because of the weight of the wire the joins are a good foot long. Why coated wire? I can't see why you'd have to strip it when going around a post. I hope the wire is galvanized as it could rust and fail if exposed to the elements. Will you be running a current thro this as horses quickly lose respect for smooth wire and will start pushing on it.


----------



## Fort fireman (Mar 5, 2011)

It is 12.5 guage hi tensile wire. No different than any other high tensile wire used for any other farm application such as cow pasture. However it is wrapped in a vinyl coating. It adds visibility, eliminates the cheese grater effect hi tensile can have and has alot of tension to it. Like hi tensile wire normally does. Yes they make stuff that is cold but they also make a hot cote as well to make hot. My fence is 5 strand. Hot at top then cold then hot with 2 cold under that.











This is a pic taken by my phone. it isn't great but you can see the wire. standard 12.5 gauge high tensile would be invisible in that pic.


----------



## DaveT (Apr 25, 2014)

I've heard of horses running into the coated wire (multi-strand) and bouncing off it unhurt. Probably not a happy ending with un-coated wire.

I bought a roll of the wire from Home Depot. I believe the manufacturer is PolyPlus. Sounds like it's similar to the wire from RAMM, maybe even the same wire. Mine came in a roll of 1,320 feet.

I didn't see crimps for coated 12.5 gauge wire on RAMM's website. I'll give them a call though.

Thank you for the help.


----------



## DaveT (Apr 25, 2014)

I did call RAMM today. The manufacturer stopped making the coated wire "sleeves". Since the main place I wanted these for is a short run of less than 200 what I'll do is use the item called a "wire vise". I'll have to strip the coating off, but the only stripped area will be what's inside the vise and therefore not visible.


----------

